# SD White Washed Output



## bleazenb (Mar 9, 2005)

Does anyone expereince "white washed " video output in SD mode?? My situation is that I keep my 921 in HD mode all the time, video output to my TV is via the HDMI video output and is perfect. At times I then place my 921 in SD mode which sends the video out on the composit video jacks out to my VCR so I can transfer programs from the hard drive to VHS. Everytime I try and send the SD video to my VCR it is very washed out like over exposed film?? A hard reboot fixes the situation everytime, but is quite pain. Is this a known bug or just a video situation with my 921?? Thanks for any help!


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

I see that you've just started posting, so welcome to DBSTalk.com! You probably can get a better response if you put this question in the HD or DVR specific threads from the Forum listing. This is the 942-specific Forum. Good luck with your issue.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Perhaps one of our esteemed moderators would be good enough to move this in to the 921 support forum?


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

There use to be a bug that caused exactly what you're stating. I remember seeing this in L211 and L212 (not sure about L213 because I didn't test it after that). It was fixed after L215. I know for sure that the SD including Ch3 out is working fine now because I use SD for sending video to my DVD writer.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Moving to the 921 forum......


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

I saw washed-out video on composite a year ago when I was trying to feed multiple inputs from one output. The problem seems to be a cumulative DC bias effectively changing the black level. My solution was to buy a 4-output composite/S-video amp from the Shack. It also converts to/from both video types but use only one type per input or you get the same problem, black-level shift.

I feed this from a 4-input (manual) selector for my 501/811/921/DVD and feed through the above to DVD/DVD+R/TV/VCRs. Both units also do stereo.
-Ken


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

There use to be a bug that caused exactly what you're stating. I remember seeing this in L211 and L212 (not sure about L213 because I didn't test it after that). It was fixed after L215. I know for sure that the SD including Ch3 out is working fine now because I use SD for sending video to my DVD writer.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I haven't used SD outputs in a while, but I will hook them up and see what mine is doing.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

This has been a problem for my unit since it was put in service over a year ago version L187. It is still there now, but to a lesser degree since L215. I believe this is a problem with the video driver and the cheap video chipset they used in these units. I have given up on this receiver. It is on a dead end road as evidenced by the lack of activity on this forum. I am going to unload mine on ebay and get a 942. The wait will be too long for MPEG4. After a year, the 921 is on borrowed time until a major failure.


----------



## loudbmw (Feb 28, 2005)

I had the similar problem with my 921. HD output was fine but when swithed to SD, the RF output going to the rest of the house was terrible - all washed out.

After many calls to advanced customer support and swapping receivers around to convince them it wasn't my wiring, they sent me a replacement 921.

I haven't had the problem since.

Lou


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

My original 921 (bought in Jan. 2004) never had the problem (one of the originals with the firewire connections). My hard drive evetually died in August of this year and they sent me a refurb. The new one had the whitewash condition. I haven't tried archiving anything since then....


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

My SD output just started showing this problem (273 bug?). I have had my 921 for over a year, use the SD output everyday on 2 TV sets and have never seen it before. It is on both the composite output and on the coax output, but not the s-video output


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

I just had this happen. I have had my 921 running HD for over a year, and recently have switched to a new projector. In the downtime of sending back the old projector and waiting for a new one to arrive, I hooked up a 20" tv and had the same problem. The tv was bought on clearance so i thought i had a problem with it. After much testing between two different receivers, using s-video and composite, it came down to my 921 being the problem. 

It was weird because for a while i thought that one of the primary colors wasn't showing up. It seemewd as if certain parts of the picture were black and white while other parts only showed a color, red, blue, or yellow. Very weird. Didn't try a reboot at the time since it was not going to be an issue once i hooked back up to a new projector.


----------

